# need a hand saw....



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

so I need a good hand saw. what are my options? 
here is what I will use it for....
general use around the shop for when I don't have time to get the table saw up and running.

also what about a good dovetail saw?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Im a big fan of japanese pull saws:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_375302-281-...&UserSearch=pull+saw&productId=3612246&rpp=32

Thats what i have, and i love it. As far as something for cutting dovetails goes, ive got nothing other than look for a dozuki.


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

tito5 said:


> so I need a good hand saw...........


Disston Saws are no longer made but if you can get one you will have a real piece of American history.
Try EBay
At one time during the later 1800's the Disston Saw Works in Philadelphia was the largest saw Works in the world.
Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disston_Saw_Works


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

to clarify I am looking for something new to buy....I love old stuff but this is probably to go on my wish list for Christmas.....and saws are the one thing I don't have the patience to restore.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I never could cut accurately or a straight line until I bought a Japanese pull saw style.

George


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

X3 for the Japanese pull saw


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a Lie Nielsen dovetail saw that I absolutely love. Cost about 100 bucks but totally worth it. 

I restore vintage saws, and other than the LN all my saws are oldies. You'll pay a ridiculous amount of money for something new that can rival the quality of a vintage saw produced during the golden age of US handsaw production. 

I have a couple nice Disstons that are in my restoration queue at the moment: a No 16 panel saw, a D 115 victory hand saw with a sweet rosewood handle, and a nice full size No 12 (12, 10, and 9 ppi respectively). PM me if you'd be interested in pics


----------

